

Getting started with NodeJS + Express + MongoDB - HugoDias
http://labs.webdiastutoriais.com/2012/05/criando-uma-api-nodejs-express-mongodb

======
WalterSear
Does anyone have a getting started with Spanish tutorial handy?

~~~
mpobrien
That's Portuguese.

